# Bell & ross or omega



## shwn31 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello. I'm about to buy my first swiss made watch. After done few survey, i've come up with 2 option. Either br03-92 or omega seamaster 300m. I really love br look, shape and people will notice that i'm wearing a br watch. After reading lots of reviews, I cant deny that the omega is really durable and the movement can stand up to 15 years without service with keeping a good time. I'm quite a adventerous kinda person. I often hiking, travel, and i'm really active. The br03 design really represent me for what i am. So, i need a watch that can serve me for a long time and suits me well. I hope that you guys can give some opinions about my choice. Tq guys


----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)

Both are very well-made watches. Your final choice depends only in what ypu prefer more.
Try both of them on your hand and decide. 
Good luck!


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

O. M. E. G. A.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Having sold both, knee jerk = Omega.


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

B&R 03. However I'd look at BR03-51


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The way you talk about it make it obvious that you made your choice. 
If am not wrong BR is power by ETA so the service isn't an issue. 
And try both on your wrist, that's the wiser way to decide.


----------



## FrozenTime (Dec 21, 2014)

If it can help your decision, i have both and my B&R get a lot of wristtime - a very good, simple, well made and different looking watch, and then, like Panerai, you have an entire aftersales industry providing you with a fantastic selection of straps to suit every conceivable mood and situation.... 
Good luck with your choice!


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

I think these are very different watches. The BR is a much more casual style to me. If these were my choices, I'd consider what style of clothes I mostly wear. If mostly jeans and T-shirts, I'd go Bell & Ross. But if I need something that could wear well with a starched dress shirt, Omega. 

I just bought a BR03-92 and I'll never wear it to work. My Omega and Panerai are work watches. 

I assume it's easier to find an official Omega service center but ETA movements are commonly serviceable. I think the best answer is to get both. Is start with the Omega then wait for a BR in the classifieds.


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)

" Watch Different " IMHO

BR03-92 is an iconic watch, awesome look on the wrist...lots of straps combo


----------



## shwn31 (Jun 14, 2014)

What do you guys think about the tag heuer monaco chronograph compare to br03? Is it good?


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Subjective question, it really comes down to which brand individually you prefer, but I have both a B&R 01-94 and a Planet Ocean Chrono, and I really like them both but in deprecate ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a Bell and Ross owner, not an Omega owner. I don't think it should come down to what brand you prefer when purchasing any watch. It should come down to the watch you prefer. It is subjective of course, but looking at it as objectively as possible, the Omega Seamster diver is the superior watch made by a superior watch company. Omega is a much better known watch making company with more prestige. The movement is unique to Omega and superior. It has better water resistance. It's a much more iconic watch. 

But which watch do I think you should get? The Bell & Ross. It's a nice, well made and designed, Swiss watch. Most importantly it is obviously the watch you like and want the most. It suits your style. It's more you. Personally I can't stand the big square B&R watches that are their signature, but I love my Vintage 126. It's all about what suits your personality and style. I'd rather own an Omega than a B&R when it comes to brand, but I wouldn't trade my B&R for any Omega on the market.


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

Watches make statements, and the B&R and Omega watches make different statements. Omega is a prestige, sporty brand with a great heritage. B&R is a sporty, young brand that is more about edgy design and the aviation heritage. When people see an Omega they know what it is. When they see a Bell & Ross they want to know more about it.

I own both (a B&R 09-92 Commando and Omega Speed and Seamasters). The B&R for me is a weekend watch and I get a lot of positive comments about it. It's one watch that my non-WIS friends want to try on. The Omegas are work and evening watches. No one wants to try them on, but they are perceived to be more luxurious.

The Omega is probably more versatile - you can wear most Omegas with everything from a t-shirt to a tux. But the B&R makes a bolder statement about the wearer. Some people want that, some don't. But the fact that B&Rs come with two straps and extra straps are plentiful may make the versatility benefit less of a deal.

In terms of resale - Omega will win. In terms of build quality, it's probably closer. Both make durable watches and I see B&R's use of ETA movements as a plus - they are easier and cheaper to get serviced and repaired.

Good luck,

Adam


----------

